Ask HN: How would you improve Reddit? Is it possible to make a better competitor? - rayalez
======
orionblastar
I am working with someone trying to make an alternative to Reddit and Kuro5hin
called Kr5ddit. I'd link to it but it is still in alpha test and can't handle
too many users yet.

It uses Kr5ddits to vote up or down posts. Kr5ddits are earned by modding
posts and comments or having your own posts and comments voted up.

If you are a troll or whatever your Kr5ddit balance will be negative from
being modded down and it anonymizes you to only post as anonymous until you
get a positive Kr5ddit balance.

Using Bitcoin, you can buy more Kr5ddits. If you are positive in Kr5ddits you
can sell them on the market.

You can vote up or down as much as you have in Kr5ddits and in 24 hours they
refresh to do it again.

The owner Procasti is going to make an open source version called FreeK666 and
I am learning how it works.

------
andrewmcwatters
You could argue Reddit is the natural evolution of Digg, the latter having
destroyed itself. But Reddit has matured more or less through expansion and at
this point has seen its own splinter groups formed via Voat and others.

At this point in time, an "improvement" to Reddit might be something that
makes Reddit obsolete all together, perhaps by making the upvote/downvote
system seem old and archaic in comparison to something that provides similar,
but more robust content promotion.

------
DanBC
I'd ask the Reddit takes more seriously their duties to remove images of naked
under 18 year olds.

I've reported three images to reddit admins of naked people who claimed to be
under 18, and reddit did nothing.

